# Definition of "Superset."



## Vesuvius (Feb 25, 2004)

Been reading this board for some time and learning a lot.  

I've been reading Gopro's program, and want to start.  

What is a "Superset." How many reps?  How many Sets? Drop sets to maximum failure during shock?


----------



## Larva (Feb 25, 2004)

a superset is performed with little to no rest between sets, whereas you may rest up to 90 seconds between two normal sets. Secondly, a superset incorporates two different exercises, whereas a normal set has only one exercise. By definition, a superset is a technique where you perform two exercises in a row with next to no rest in between.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 25, 2004)

is that any good, and whats the purpuse of it ?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

it is a way to shock ur muscles, if you platue or just for something new

but they can give good results


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

yup yup


----------



## kvyd (Feb 25, 2004)

Also The Def of a dropset?


----------



## aztecwolf (Feb 25, 2004)

a dropset is when you do a set with a certain weight to failure, then immediatly reduce the weight and go to failure, and do it again.  i love supersets and dropsets, they make you feel good, especially if you are rockin in your workout, you'll get a good sweat goin and people will be starin at you sayin "that dude is crazy man"


----------

